# USC transcripts - summer school?



## angelah (Nov 14, 2020)

Hi! Does anyone know if we should send summer school transcripts as well?


----------



## catmom (Nov 14, 2020)

Anywhere you got college credit from, they want. I got six credits at a community college during the summer and had to send them.


----------



## angelah (Nov 14, 2020)

catmom said:


> Anywhere you got college credit from, they want. I got six credits at a community college during the summer and had to send them.


Oh gotcha. thank you so much!


----------

